# "Best buds"...little compilation I made...



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I have lots of little video clips of the doglets floating round on my computer so I made this little movie to keep my favorites all in one place!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Emma, what a wonderful video. I enjoyed it so much. I loved seeing Harry as a pup. What great buds they are. I see Brinks and Barney do some of the same things Harry and Tilly do. You did a great job putting that together. What best buds they are for sure. Thanks so much for sharing. I loved it. I have to tell you, I cracked up with the mud bath. Just too funny I noticed Harry didnt get muddy. I loved the ending. Thanks again.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome video.. you did a great job.. they are both soo cute.. and looks like they really are best buds...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Emma, you've outdone yourself! That is one of the sweetest, best put together (music esp.) vids I've ever seen! Made me smile, get teary, then smile bigger 
Also gave me a great idea to do the same, I have loads of snippets too!

Thank you for my "warm fuzzy" for the day!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Really enjoyed that Emma, very well put together and they really are best buddies aren't they.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That was sooooooooooo well done!!!! True Best Buds!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Loved it! Those two just have way too much fun together. Loved the shots of Emma rolling in the mud! Very funny.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Loved the shots of Emma rolling in the mud! Very funny.


Oooh I say, I hope you meant the other blonde...Tilly! LOL
: 

Thanks guys, really enjoyed making it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is excellent!! You must have a very happy home, those two just bring lots of smiles and laughter!


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

That was awesome! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love it!!!! It's great! Made me get all teary considering Harry's recent ordeal. I love your siggie photo, too


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

That was really good. I loved it. They really are the best of friends.
It really made me smile and Harry is such a cutie as a puppy! I really laughed at Tilly in the mud aswell! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I absolutly love it!.They are both beautiful and obviously great pals!.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That was absolutely perfect! The music was great. I love seeing Harry as a puppy. What a great video, those two are clearly best friends. Thanks for posting this, I absolutely loved it!


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

There must be something in my eye.  Goodness gracious, that was absolutely beautiful!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Oooh I say, I hope you meant the other blonde...Tilly! LOL
> :
> 
> Thanks guys, really enjoyed making it!


Well I've watched the video 3 times and still didn't spot you rolling in the mud............heehee !!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

yep..I love my dog but I draw the line at rolling in the mud with her!

Thanks again for your nice compliments everyone, they really do love each other and have so much fun together...there has never been a cross 'word' between them...absolutely nothing...not even over raw bones, we are very lucky! After having two dogs at once I would never ever own one dog on its own again...theres something special between them that as a human you cant even touch!


----------



## EllyMay (Jun 8, 2007)

:yipee: What a fantastic job! The editing was marvelous and of course the way the dogs are playing is a joy to watch!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great video. They are the best of friends and you can tell they really love each other. You have so much fun together. I love the part of Tilly laying in the mud like no one can see her. She looks like she is doing an imatation of an alligator.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

That's the best thing I've seen all week!!!

I loved that video, what a fantastic job you did putting that together. Your two dogs really do seem like the best of friends, what a wonderful wonderful bond they have.  

It seems like life in your home is pretty awesome. Your dogs are lucky to have each other but equally as lucky to have you both.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Your video was so wonderful, both me and my wife really enjoyed it. Thanks for taking your time to make it.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I have lots of little video clips of the doglets floating round on my computer so I made this little movie to keep my favorites all in one place!


This gives me an idea....

What about for one of our monthly contests, we try a doggie montage contest....?

We'd have to put a time limit on the videos, but I think it would be fun. Maybe two minutes per entry?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That is a great idea, but in that case we would have to have some kind of a 'video guide'..., what software to use, how to use it, how to upload the resulting file to youtube, etc...


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I smiled all the way through it. Lucky dogs! Lucky you! The plops in the mud look mighty familiar.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

That was unbelievably awesome! 

I loved it!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a GReat video!!!!!!! GReat choice of music also.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I loved this Emma!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thank you all so much with your kind comments, they made me go all teary! I love making things like this, and especially when it is off the two hooligans!

Rick, I think that is a great idea, it would be so much fun to watch everyones entries! I personally use a programme called 'imovie' for editing but I guess that is more of a mac thing...Im sure there are lots of different software to choose from though?


----------

